# Your favourite font?



## Minish (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh come on, every geek here will have a favourite font. :D

Anyone who talks to me on MSN will know that Georgia is practically 'my' font -- though I rather like Tahoma, Arial and of course, Verdana. And I've found that writing in Times New Roman somehow increases muse (no idea why).


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 6, 2009)

I hate fonts like Arial. Give me anything like Times New Roman over it anyday. Book Antiqua.


----------



## Frosty~ (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm not one for changing my font. I generally just go with the default.
I do, however, use Bookman Old Style on MSN because it improves how the ">:l" emotion looks.
I've also grown fond of a font called "Anime Ace", which I use in my comic


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't really like/dislike any fonts, but I am pretty fond of Tahoma.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 6, 2009)

It is much easier to think of fonts I don't like.

Like Papyrus. Let's not talk about Papyrus.

But let me make an effort. I have nothing against most defaulty fonts (Times New Roman, Verdana, et al.), but I prefer nice mono-spaced fonts - DejaVu Sans Mono, say. Actually, most of the DejaVu family is pretty nice.

Oh, and Minion.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 6, 2009)

Beautifully-rendered Helvetica.

Not quoting XCKD, my favourite is 

*something like this*
(georgia)

And I'm also fond of Jellyka fonts.


----------



## AuroraSuicune (Sep 6, 2009)

VERDANA x3

I also like Trebuchet MS and Century Gothic


----------



## xkze (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm a Helvetica kind of guy.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 7, 2009)

Palatino Linotype!

I like Edwardian Script ITC and Chiller too, but I don't use them on MSN or anything.  They work well on banners.

And I particularly like the custom fonts 'A Lolita Scorned' and 'Homicide Effect' as well. I use them in banners and things as well.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 7, 2009)

IMPACT. IT'S SO IN YOUR FACE.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 7, 2009)

Garamond is my favorite, if anything. Nice and old looking,  one of my favorite games uses it, to boot. Difficult to read at small sizes, though.

I use Courier New for IMing.

Why do people insist on using this font _everywhere_?


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 7, 2009)

lol People have favorite fonts?

I honestly don't give a damn.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 7, 2009)

Verdana and Courier. 

Comic Sans and Papyrus are the two that I hate.


----------



## speedblader03 (Sep 7, 2009)

I like Bazooka.


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 7, 2009)

Nothing like classic 10 point Arial


----------



## octobr (Sep 7, 2009)

Sylfaen.

I really don't like sans serif fonts most of the time. I haven't a clue why. It always pains me when school dictates that I use arial for papers.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 7, 2009)

Sylfaen for me too, I think.

I don't mind papyrus as long as it isn't actually used for well... sentences. I find it okay if people use it for titles or other one-word things. Although I don't use it myself. I understand how papyrus is overused, but not people just seem to hate it because it's 'cool'. I've seen people who were okay with papyrus, but then once that one xkcd comic came out about it, they started hating almost straight away.

Comic Sans though, why is that used so much? I mean every single worksheet at my school school seems to be written in that. Why, it is to make it look more 'exciting'?


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 7, 2009)

Apple Kid =P

But when not using a video game font, I tend to stay with Times New Roman because I don't do much writing outside of school where Times New Roman is pretty much required.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 8, 2009)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Comic Sans though, why is that used so much? I mean every single worksheet at my school school seems to be written in that. Why, it is to make it look more 'exciting'?


It's deemed to be one of the easiest fonts to read, apparently.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 8, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> It's deemed to be one of the easiest fonts to read, apparently.


Really? I guess it makes sense if you think about it, but I wouldn't have expected that.


----------



## M&F (Sep 8, 2009)

Anything readable is fine by me.

The ones I most use are Arial Narrow, Calibri (standard for Vista's MS Word apparently) and Tahoma.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Sep 9, 2009)

Senior Saturno (Mr.Saturn font), Small fonts, and Pokemon FR/LG. Most of the default fonts seem to look almost exactly the same.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 10, 2009)

When essaying, I'll use Arial, because it's still easily readable in size 11 and when I have to double-space (I normally 1.5 it, though) and print off two copies, the smaller font size really makes a difference with my ink and paper consumption.

...I am _such _a student.


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 13, 2009)

I used to use Times New Roman a lot.

I also use Lucida Console a lot, especially in Notepad.

I like the font from Magic: The Gathering also. Except those weirdass capital H's that look like very big lowercase H's.

Dirty Headline is a neat font, though I wouldn't really use it for actually writing anything.

Press Start is neat too. It's the "every 8-bit video game" font!

Also, I never understood why so many people hate Comic Sans...


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 14, 2009)

Fuck Arial.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 14, 2009)

Liberation Serif.


----------



## Keltena (Sep 15, 2009)

There was this beautiful font called 'Dolphin' in an older version of Windows that I haven't been able to find anywhere. That's probably my favorite.

For just typing out normal stuff, though... Tahoma's my thing.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 17, 2009)

I liked eddie but vista killed it.
Also any font i download


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 17, 2009)

For normal text, I like Verdana; I just enjoy the readability of it.

I use Times New Roman to write my fanfics because I'm used to it. I dislike Arial; it's always looked really unappealing to me. Calibri looks pretty nice, though.

I'm sort of fond of Brush Script Std and Ænigma Scrawl, when we get to the handwritingish ones.

I don't really get the hate for Papyrus, in that while it is overused, it really does look pretty good. I mean, obviously you don't write serious text in it - you shouldn't do that with any decorative font - but as a decorative font I find it quite pretty, readable and tasteful compared to many others.

Comic Sans, on the other hand, I dislike because that is overused in spite of _not_ looking good. I liked it when I was a kid because it was a cartoony handwriting-looking font, but from the moment I first discovered that there were _other_ cartoony handwriting-looking fonts, I have yet to see one that does not look better than Comic Sans. I think Comic Sans's problem is that it has no actual personality to it despite trying to feel like handwriting; it looks like the handwriting of a machine that's trying to be cutesy. It makes me cringe. :/


----------



## Darksong (Sep 17, 2009)

Garamond and Georgia.

Garamond because it was the first font I ever typed in. I also called it "grandma" until I could read properly.

I like Georgia because of the way the numbers look.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 17, 2009)

Salamander said:


> There was this beautiful font called 'Dolphin' in an older version of Windows that I haven't been able to find anywhere. That's probably my favorite.


THAT
That font.
I had that on my old computer. I couldn't find it to download either so I just saved it to a disk and transferred it to my new one that way.

At any rate, I can't remember if I've posted here or not. I enjoy script fonts quite a bit, but it has to be the loopy cursive-like ones.

For normal typing I like Verdana or Arial.
I rather dislike serifs.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 17, 2009)

Salamander said:


> There was this beautiful font called 'Dolphin' in an older version of Windows that I haven't been able to find anywhere. That's probably my favorite.


THAT
That font.
I had that on my old computer. I couldn't find it to download either so I just saved it to a disk and transferred it to my new one that way.

At any rate, I can't remember if I've posted here or not. I enjoy script fonts quite a bit, but it has to be the loopy cursive-like ones.

For normal typing I like Verdana or Arial.
I rather dislike serifs.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucidia Sans

Definatly. It looks neat, readable even when small, and pleasing to my eye...
Yes.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 17, 2009)

El Garbanzo said:


> Also, I never understood why so many people hate Comic Sans...


Teachers use it. That's why.


----------



## Peter Shadeslayer (Sep 17, 2009)

Darksong said:


> Garamond and Georgia.
> 
> Garamond because it was the first font I ever typed in. I also called it "grandma" until I could read properly.
> 
> I like Georgia because of the way the numbers look.


I agree about the numbers in Georgia.

My favourites are Book Antiqua, Trebuchet MS, and Georgia. Calibri looks good on reports... professional. Arial simply looks blah. ;D


----------



## Spatz (Sep 17, 2009)

Raging Fire, Papyrus, Times New Roman, Garamond...uh...there's probably more...


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Sep 18, 2009)

Helvetica. Hands down, no contest. I mean, you just can't come close to the greatest font of all time.

Times and Garamond are my favorite serif fonts. American Typewriter and Groupsex are my favorite novelty fonts.


----------



## Rai-CH (Sep 18, 2009)

I like Comic Sans MS because it's cute and cartoony :)

Most of the time I stick with the default font (which I think is called Callibri or something), unless I'm writing something that needs to be decorated (such as school projects).


----------



## Mai (Sep 19, 2009)

Calligraph 421 BT is cool.
Book Antiqua I like.
But Times New Roman is fine for me
darn it.. I tried to copy it in their own fonts


----------



## Espeon (Sep 20, 2009)

Verdana; it's my default font on IRC and everything.
I'm also fond of Century Gothic for some reason...


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 26, 2009)

Book Antiqua is great.


----------



## Aethelstan (Sep 26, 2009)

There are some older fonts that I like. Treehouse is this really cool looking font where the letters are made of wood. I also really like Stencil for some reason. I never really use either because of their abnormal shapes.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 26, 2009)

Arial, because it's simple, easy to read, and I just like how it's long and narrowish. I like to use it mainly. I only like it in size 10 though, sizes bigger than that make it look a bit ew in my opinion.

I also like Verdana because it reminds me of a good friend of mine, who uses it often. And just has a nice look to it. Georgia and Book Antiqua are nice too, look like they should be in a book. Calbri's pretty cool as well though, I like to use it for school papers.


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 1, 2009)

courier new and ms gothic


----------

